# Spooky music for dinner party



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

So, as part of my Halloween wedding & party I'm, of course, having a reception dinner. I'm having it in the same place as my party and was thinking it would be nice to have some spooky music playing in the background while everyone is eating. I don't like the idea of using my party music for it, because most of it is trance/rave and not really suited for dinner in my opinion (everyone would be dancing at the table! XD) 

So, I'm looking for some quieter (err...less insane and upbeat) music. Anything creepy/spooky and preferably without vocals much (unless it's something really haunting sounding like some creepy "la la la" type of thing.) All I have so far is Halloween dance music, remixes, and sounds (such as howling wolves and chains and such) which isn't really helpful. I'm looking for kind of a LOT of it too as it will have to last all through dinner (I'm guessing I'll probably have to put it all on repeat unless it's really long tracks or if I can find a ton of it.) Also, I'm preferably looking for free music as I'm nearing my budgets limits.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Might have what your looking for, Halloween, easy on the ears, no vocals or cheesy SFX, just Halloween in mind music,...oh & did I mention it's free !!
Raven's Blight - http://www.ravensblight.com/FreeMusic.html
Several albums so there should be enough without repeating......Hope this fits your needs !


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

Halloween wedding? I'd love to see that...

I might suggest music that is more familiar to your guests, for example Soundtracks from scary movies might be an option.

Here's some songs off the top of my head that are ALL Instrumentals:
Danny Elfman - Into The Woods - The Witch (Sleepy Hollow OST)
Danny Elfman - Evil Theme
Danny Elfman - Sleepy Hollow (Intro)
Halloween I - Laurie's Theme
Nightmare On Elm Street Theme
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells (The Exorcist)

There's also Elvira's Halloween Hard Rock Instrumentals. Basically covers of famous rock songs, but with no vocals. kinda cool...


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Congratulations! I actually played quite a bit of Danny Elfman at my reception and it was awesome! Anyways, I compose horror music and I currently have a song on Soundcloud called, The Candelabra Dims. It is a free download so check it out! 

http://soundcloud.com/verse-13


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Dark lord said:


> Might have what your looking for, Halloween, easy on the ears, no vocals or cheesy SFX, just Halloween in mind music,...oh & did I mention it's free !!
> Raven's Blight - http://www.ravensblight.com/FreeMusic.html
> Several albums so there should be enough without repeating......Hope this fits your needs !


These are nice! I really liked the Locked Away one! Thanks! 



HalloweenHouseParty said:


> Halloween wedding? I'd love to see that...
> 
> I might suggest music that is more familiar to your guests, for example Soundtracks from scary movies might be an option.
> 
> ...


I have a few Danny Elfman songs from The Corpse Bride movie, I'll have to check out these ones! (I think I may have Tubular Bells somewhere...I'll have to dig that one up, I can't remember what it sounds like! XD)



Verse 13 said:


> Congratulations! I actually played quite a bit of Danny Elfman at my reception and it was awesome! Anyways, I compose horror music and I currently have a song on Soundcloud called, The Candelabra Dims. It is a free download so check it out!
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/verse-13


Ooh nice! That one is wonderful! Downloaded it and loving it! Thank you!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

You should look up Kristen Lawrence on Youtube. She sings songs that she calls "Halloween Carols". Yes, there are vocals, but the songs are very elegant and also spooky. My favorite is "The Ghost of John - Bare Bones Version". I'd link you, but I'm on my nook at the moment and its hard to copy/paste links. But listen to her. She's good


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Have you hear "Dirge " by Death in vegas [videohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsAkMMrRM2o&feature=related/video]


----------

